# Bath and Body Works - Favorite Scents?



## pikesamantha (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey girls! Bath and Body Works is having their 'Buy 3 get 3' sale until the 5th so I figured this was the perfect opportunity to stock up for school next year! (Shower gel, lotion, body mist)

I was looking for some recommendations, what are your favorites? I'm currently using Coconut Lime Verbana and love it, it's perfect for summer. Warm Vanilla Sugar is another one of my favorites but I want to try something new.

So, what do you suggest?


----------



## withlove2022 (Jul 2, 2010)

I love sweet pea!


----------



## amylee192010 (Jul 2, 2010)

Because I'm a girl i like roses or any flower scent... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 8, 2010)

i love bbw!!! there are soo many scents to choose from, isn't there? i love moonlight path, it's a stronger lavendery scent. &lt;3 i also love warm vanilla sugar




it's really just a matter of personal perference..


----------



## bCreative (Jul 12, 2010)

Japanese Cherry Blossom!!! It is love! Also Sweet Pea is a great scent also.


----------



## wannabepoet (Jul 13, 2010)

i like vanilla bean, vanilla lavender, cherry blossom, and moonlight something.


----------



## loveiswatching (Jul 21, 2010)

sweet pea has always been my favorite, but black raspberry vanilla is delicious.


----------



## savana (Jul 23, 2010)

The body shop's cherry blossom body mist is my fav. and sweet pea is something different fragrance to try.


----------



## karolkid (Jul 24, 2010)

My fave is Brown sugar and fig; but the line Summer Vanillas is pretty good especially the Cocnut and Lemon ones.


----------



## cinderella (Jul 25, 2010)

vanilla bean and vanilla lavender


----------



## Imprintwilight (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a big fan of vanilla lavender.


----------



## Minka (Jul 25, 2010)

Forever Sunshine, Forever Sweet Pea, Sweet Pea, Enchanted Orchid (harder to find at most BBW but probably the most unique scent they have), Orange Sapphire and Moonlight Magic &lt;3!


----------



## rose white (Jul 26, 2010)

For the summer/spring I like enchanted orchid and for winter/fall I like black amethyst. I love black amethyst, it's my favorite, but I like something floral for summer so I switch to enchanted orchid.


----------



## savana (Jul 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *rose white* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For the summer/spring I like enchanted orchid and for winter/fall I like black amethyst. I love black amethyst, it's my favorite, but I like something floral for summer so I switch to enchanted orchid. This is something that I do like allot, but I want to use floral fragrances like you said enchanted orchid that I have not used yet. Please suggest me some more fragrances that are floral scented and light.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

Sea Island Cotton and Warm Vanilla Sugar for sure.


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Country Apple when I can find it! And Cucumber Melon


----------



## huricanecandy (Oct 7, 2010)

Toasted Coconut, Pumpkin Spice, Pearberry!


----------



## x0caitlyn (Oct 8, 2010)

dark kiss, orange sapphire, and night blooming jasmine.


----------



## KaraW (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently bought butterfly kiss, flower power and rain kissed leaves in shower gel! But I have cherry blossom in body spray!  My daughters have sweet pea and midnight pomigranite and I think those are way to over powering.  I like clean scents!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 19, 2010)

Apparently they are putting one in a mall in my city!!!  Finally, I'll know what the heck you guys are talking about!


----------



## BrittanyO (Oct 28, 2010)

I love Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## tillytilly (Nov 1, 2010)

For summer/spring, Sea Island Cotton and for the colder months, Japanese Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Ere Perez (Dec 21, 2010)

I love vanilla lavender too. it smells and feels as good as it looks.


----------



## darc1544 (Jan 2, 2011)

my favourites are 1) Sheer Freesia, 2) Blushing Cherry blossom, and 3) Midnight Pomegranate they are soooo yummy!!!


----------



## Rebecca76 (Jan 8, 2011)

My favorite is Sweet Pea, but I buy a lot of others too depending on the season and my mood.  I actually liked the Secret Wonderland scent they had this holiday season.


----------



## Dorothy80 (Jan 17, 2011)

My favourite from the body shop are:

Japanese Cherry Blossom Bath and Shower Gel

  Johnson's 24 hour Moisture Body Cream 200ml 
Olive Shower Gel


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 10, 2011)

MY favorite is definitely Warm Vanilla Sugar and my bf likes it too which is a plus. (he can be really annoying about smells sometimes.)

I also like Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## amandag (Mar 10, 2011)

Definitely Cherry Blossom.

Though there are a couple of others that I like - Vanilla Bean and Sweat pea.


----------



## katana (Mar 11, 2011)

There are sooo many to choose from.

I like sweet pea though!


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 15, 2011)

I said this in another perfume topic too, but I'll post it again here since it's also relevant in this thread:

  I like White Citrus, Eucalyptus and Mint, Cucumber and Melon and Twilight Woods (I can't fully remember what the last one smells like but I'm pretty sure it's heavier and more perfumey than the first three, and I just remember I smelled it and I liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## LivingTheDream (Mar 15, 2011)

i have so many scents i love from b&amp;bw, i have almost all of them. I have to say my top five are cotton blossom, cool citrus basil, seaspray, orange sapphire, and sea island cotton


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 16, 2011)

Twilight Woods is my favorite by far!  Now if you ask me at Christmastime, I'll be wearing the Winter Candy Apple (YUM).


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 16, 2011)

It used to be Sweet Pea and Plumeria, but these days is Secret Wonderland and Midnight Pomegranate.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in there all the time and I don't think I've ever smelled Secret Wonderland........what's it smell like?


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 18, 2011)

For Christmas, my secretary bought me "Dark Kiss" and I think it smells fabulous. It has a very acquired smell. A girlfriend of mine bought me "Winter Candy Apple" and it reminds me of Herbal Essence (the pink Herbal Essence, that is). I think it smells amazing, as well. The only problem I have with Bath &amp; Body Works scents is the fact that they are not long-lasting. I still enjoy them though.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in there all the time and I don't think I've ever smelled Secret Wonderland........what's it smell like?



I was just at Bath and Body Works and I tried it on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It smells like a sweet and almost "edible" smelling perfume to me. When I first sprayed it, I could definitely smell fruity top notes. The salesperson in the store told me that Secret Wonderland, Twilight Woods and Moonlight Path are are "connected" fragrances, although Twilight Woods smells a lot more like vanilla to me and Moonlight Path just smells floral. They must all share at least one common scent though, but I'm not sure what it is. They're all very pleasant in any case.

Okay, I just looked up all three.

Twilight Woods (the fragrance) is a mixture of berry, mimosa, apricot nectar and warm woods. No vanilla, I was just imagining that.

Moonlight Path is a mixture of French Lavender, Lily of the Valley, oakmoss and musk.

Secret Wonderland is a mixture of strawberry, gardenia, jasmine and white amber.

So, they have no related fragrance notes at all, except maybe for the fact that they all contain some white floral notes (is mimosa white floral though? I'm not sure.) And two of them have some fruit notes. Aside from that, they all smell pretty different like I said.


----------



## Sahana (Apr 12, 2011)

I love Moonlight Path and Sweet Pea.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Apr 27, 2011)

*SO WEIRD!* I was just looking at their site to see if there are sales and saw this post.

Love Plumeria. . . and Midnight Pomegranate. Their scent Fresh Picked Strawberries on foaming hand soaps is amazing too!


----------



## patricia716 (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Japanese Cherry Blossom!!! It is love! Also Sweet Pea is a great scent also.



I agree i love these scent 2 they smell so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 6, 2011)

I love Sweet Pea and Exotic Coconut equally


----------

